# Glock MOS option?



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I’m thinking of buying the new Glock 45 9mm and wanted to order it with the night sights while having the option to add a Red Dot in the future. 
So what I’m seeing on line is that I’d have to order the MOS option, which is the most expensive and not sure if that would include iron sights or no sights at all?


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Took a look at Glock 45 today and the sales person explained all of the sight options and what sights come with the pistol when ordering it with the MOS slide. 
I’m thinking I will not need the Red Dot, however I think I would benefit from a better front sight, either an Trijicon or Ameriglo. Not sure which one would be more visible?

I definitely loved the feel of the Glock in my big hands, it was a perfect fit❗


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you buy the Glock, start with its as-issued sights.
A glowing-dot front sight can become a distraction, and it could complicate your sight picture.

I suggest that you do not change things until you've learned enough to truly know what you need.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Interesting point. I just assumed since I have old man eyes I could benefit from anything that would give me a benefit visually. They do the sight change at the range for a $10 fee, set the sight in some sort of jig and test fire to confirm. Unless they were giving me a story?

The Glock felt most comfortable in my hand, way more than the Sig and I think it has to do with the angled grip. I notice many others are almost just perpendicular to the slide/ barrel. When I first considered a Glock, I was worried about not having a manual safety but now since I’m a little more comfortable dealing with a pistol, I thinking it more important to know if there’s a round in the chamber. A safety is just something else to think about and look at, is it on or off and perhaps a mechanical feature that could fail? 

I like the fact that my Ruger can’t fire without a magazine, however, I understand the Glock and most other pistols need to work as much as possible to offer maximum protection. It’s all about that index finger in or out of the trigger guard that is the only true safety!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rickcin said:


> ...It's all about that index finger in or out of the trigger guard that is the only true safety!


You got it!

Also, pay attention when placing a pistol into a holster.
Make sure that nothing gets into its trigger-guard, and inadvertently presses its trigger as the gun goes into the holster.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Don’t think there’s a holster in my future but if so, how about no round in the chamber. I somehow managed to live this long and would not want to live knowing I shot myself due to carelessness!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

• If you're putting a pistol away, and won't be carrying it or keeping it under your complete, personal, all-the-time control, then it should be completely unloaded, including both removing its magazine and emptying its chamber. (But if it's in a secure box, a loaded magazine could accompany it.)
• It should be locked up in some manner, so that a visiting child or a visiting burglar can't make use of it. A lock-box solidly attached to the floor or to a wall stud is best, but there are many other, and less-expensive, options.

_Don't ever keep a loaded pistol under your pillow, or near the bedside phone_. Both of those storage options can end up putting a bullet into your head, when you're half asleep.

Although I know that your wife wouldn't stand for it, the truth is that the best place for a pistol is, fully loaded, in a holster attached firmly to your body. When "stored" that way, nobody else can access it against your will or by accident.
At night, mine sits atop my bedside table. Many people keep theirs overnight in a bedside drawer, but I don't have that. Our phone is on my wife's side of the bed, as is our alarm clock.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

My current pistol is locked up in a gang box ( 5 foot construction tool box ) without any magazines or ammo, they are elsewhere. Keeping a pistol or shotgun for self defense in your home is probably very worthwhile however, I think security lights with cameras is key. Perhaps not as much if your on the second floor of a house but if your house has an exterior door nearby to your bedroom with no other way out, I would think you need some time to prepare before being instantly surprised. 

I don’t like feeling vulnerable and I always like to be prepared for the worst but I certainly don’t have all of the answers, perhaps very few!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The MOS is a nice option if you ever want to add a red dot. If you do put a red dot on and want iron sights as back up you will have to get suppressor height sights to be able to see them through window. I have a 34 with a trijicon rmr it has stock sights that cant be seen through window its just for the range so I don't really worry about it.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

rustygun said:


> The MOS is a nice option if you ever want to add a red dot. If you do put a red dot on and want iron sights as back up you will have to get suppressor height sights to be able to see them through window. I have a 34 with a trijicon rmr it has stock sights that cant be seen through window its just for the range so I don't really worry about it.


Just going to go for the standard slide with the iron sights and perhaps at some point upgrade the front sight to a night sight or AmeriGlo. Don't think I'll need the red dot for indoor target shooting. Flashlight with laser combo is less that $200 and perhaps I'll go with that at some point down the road.


----------

